# Buying a laptop under 40k suitable for gaming and rough use



## ajbhat1990 (May 21, 2013)

The Questionnaire
1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
A)40,000 INR

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
A)Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen





3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: Asus,Dell,Lenovo
b. Dislike: HP,Acer


4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook?
A)Gaming ,Programming(sitting long hours in front of the computer)

5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?
A) No preference



Alright , this is going to be a big post so I hope you read through it 

I had an acer 5742g laptop, which I had for 2 years . I used to play games on it like fifa13 and 12 and football manager . After 2 years , it started to heat all the time and finally it diet owing to the non availability of the heat sink and the fan 


I am looking to buy a laptop now at 40k (non negotiable) , and my basic requirements are 
1)It should be very sturdy
2) I should be able to play games on it , I mostly play sports and simulation games 
3)It should have very less maintainence
4)As I would use it for making presentations and programming I would want it to be cool atleast on the arm rest because my acer used to heat a lot and that irritated me 


Okay : Assumptions (Overheard from people or other sources)


*HP*
1) People have said that don't go for hp 
Reasons why they say that 
1) They say its plasticky
2) Get heated up
3)The design is not that great 

*Lenovo*
2) People have said don't go for Lenovo as 
     - They say the parts come out very easily 
     - Their service sucks 

*Dell*
People have said don't go for Dell as 
    - They say its plasticky
    - They say their designs are redundant


I won't buy an acer again . 


Also I have read or someone has said that Asus and Samsung are now providing the best low end laptops with good configuration.
True ? 


I just want to make sure that the laptop remains sturdy and that customer service should be great . Because for Acer I could not find a service center at my place . Acer is not an option now as I have already used it . 


Also help me to explain the difference whether an onboard graphics card is better or a discrete one .

Thank you


----------



## n3rd (May 22, 2013)

You're nuts re: Dell right? Because they offer the best after sales service, period - it's just ridiculous to nitpick like that on their looks. It's BS about Lenovo parts - their service is below par though. Plasticky isn't really an excuse - I've got a Y500 with metal cover and it's a bloody fingerprint magnet. HP has decent ASS too. Obviously on board graphics card stink when it comes to gaming, so always better to have dedicated. 


Sony VAIO SVE14A15FN Laptop (2nd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 640GB/ Win7 HP/ 1GB Graph) - Sony: Flipkart.com

This is the best looking laptop around 40K with good gaming capabilities. 

Alternatives:

HP Pavilion G6-2313AX Laptop (APU Quad Core A10/ 6GB/ 1TB/ DOS/ 2.5GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com

It's got a good processor, both dedicated and integrated graphic cards. Fits well within your budget too.  


Samsung NP350V5C-S02IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win7 HP/ 2GB Graph) - Samsung: Flipkart.com
Again, good processor, graphic card, etc. - fits your bill.


----------

